# Problème Boot Camp



## Diyantre (23 Février 2020)

Bonjour j'essaye de mettre windows sur mon mac mais je n'arrive pas a lancer boot camp, et il n'y a pas de message. Pouvez vous m'aidez s'il vous plaît


NdlM : Alors poster dans la partie Windows aurait été une bonne chose  Je déplace ton post.


----------



## Diyantre (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Mon boot camp ne veut pas s'ouvrir pour des raisons X. Pouvez vous m'aidez

*Note de la modération :* inutile de faire des doublons.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour,



Diyantre a dit:


> Mon boot camp ne veut pas s'ouvrir pour des raisons X. Pouvez vous m'aidez


raisons X, c'est quand même un drôle de message d'erreur… 



*Note de la modération*: je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Findor (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour *@ Diyantre*,

- Nous sur ces forums nous préférons les sujets détailler > j'aimerais avoir ces quelques informations de ton Mac :​
Modèle du Mac
Version de macOS
Version de l'OS de Boot Camp (Windows 10, Windows 7, Vista...)
Quand tu démarre sur ton Boot Camp -> as tu un message d'erreur ? Ou écran noir ?
As tu fait quelques choses de particulier avant que cela n'arrive ?


----------



## Diyantre (24 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> raisons X, c'est quand même un drôle de message d'erreur…
> ...


 Non mais ya rien écrit quand j'essaye de l'ouvrir


----------



## Diyantre (24 Février 2020)

Findor a dit:


> Bonjour *@ Diyantre*,
> 
> - Nous sur ces forums nous préférons les sujets détailler > j'aimerais avoir ces quelques informations de ton Mac :​
> 
> ...


Modèle: Mac Mini
Version: OS X El Capitan 10.11.6
Version de l'OS: je sais pas 
Quand je démarre Boot Camp rien ne se passe


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2020)

Diyantre a dit:


> Modèle: Mac Mini
> Version: OS X El Capitan 10.11.6
> Version de l'OS: je sais pas
> Quand je démarre Boot Camp rien ne se passe



Bonjour,
Pour avoir une réponse précise, pourrais tu ouvrir l'utilitaire Terminal et taper *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*


----------



## Diyantre (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour avoir une réponse précise, pourrais tu ouvrir l'utilitaire Terminal et taper *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*


ProductName:    Mac OS X
ProductVersion:    10.11.6
BuildVersion:    15G22010
hw.model: Macmini3,1
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE                IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                *500.1 GB         disk0
   1:       EFI EFI                                             209.7 MB        disk0s1
   2:      Apple_HFS Macintosh HD              499.2 GB        disk0s2
   3:      Apple_Boot Recovery HD               650.0 MB        disk0s3
Voila


----------



## Diyantre (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour avoir une réponse précise, pourrais tu ouvrir l'utilitaire Terminal et taper *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*


----------



## Diyantre (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour avoir une réponse précise, pourrais tu ouvrir l'utilitaire Terminal et taper *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*


----------



## ericse (25 Février 2020)

Bon, c'est précis   
Je ne vois pas de raison qui empêcherais l'assistant Bootcamp de démarrer, j'espère que quelqu'un d'autre aura plus d'idées...


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

Le diskutil list est tronqué. On ne voit pas la partie intéressante. Il faudrait faire un copier coller dans un bloc de code, plutôt que de fournir une image. Pour cela, dans la fenêtre de réponse, cliquer sur les ... à droite du smiley et choisir "bloc de code".  Coller le résultat du diskutil list là-dedans.


----------



## Diyantre (26 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Le diskutil list est tronqué. On ne voit pas la partie intéressante. Il faudrait faire un copier coller dans un bloc de code, plutôt que de fournir une image. Pour cela, dans la fenêtre de réponse, cliquer sur les ... à droite du smiley et choisir "bloc de code".  Coller le résultat du diskutil list là-dedans.




```
ProductName:    Mac OS X
ProductVersion:    10.11.6
BuildVersion:    15G22010
hw.model: Macmini3,1
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            NO NAME                *8.1 GB     disk1
```


----------



## sinbad21 (26 Février 2020)

Bon, c'est clair, tu n'as pas de Windows installé sur ton Mac. Parce que quand tu dis "je n'arrive pas à lancer Boot Camp", je m'imaginais que tu avais Boot Camp mais que tu n'arrivais pas à démarrer dessus.

Donc, tu n'arrives pas à lancer l'application "Assistant Boot Camp". C'est-à-dire ? Tu as un message d'erreur, un plantage, il se passe quoi ? Aucune fenêtre ne s'affiche ?


----------



## Diyantre (26 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bon, c'est clair, tu n'as pas de Windows installé sur ton Mac. Parce que quand tu dis "je n'arrive pas à lancer Boot Camp", je m'imaginais que tu avais Boot Camp mais que tu n'arrivais pas à démarrer dessus.
> 
> Donc, tu n'arrives pas à lancer l'application "Assistant Boot Camp". C'est-à-dire ? Tu as un message d'erreur, un plantage, il se passe quoi ? Aucune fenêtre ne s'affiche ?


ca me mes Impossible d’ouvrir l’application « Boot Camp Assistant ».


----------



## sinbad21 (26 Février 2020)

Diyantre a dit:


> ca me mes Impossible d’ouvrir l’application « Boot Camp Assistant ».


Comme ça c'est difficile de dire pourquoi tu ne peux pas lancer cette application. Ça peut être parce que ton disque dur a un problème et que l'application est corrompue, ou alors parce qu'au lieu de lancer Assistant Boot Camp depuis /Applications/Utilitaires tu as récupéré l'application d'ailleurs et que la version ne correspond pas à ton système (on ne voit pas pourquoi tu ferais ça mais bon).

Essaie déjà de copier Assistant Boot Camp qui est dans /Applications/Utilitaires sur le bureau et de le lancer à partir de là, pour voir. Si ton disque a des secteurs défectueux, des fois en déplaçant l'application ça peut la faire remarcher.


----------



## Diyantre (27 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Comme ça c'est difficile de dire pourquoi tu ne peux pas lancer cette application. Ça peut être parce que ton disque dur a un problème et que l'application est corrompue, ou alors parce qu'au lieu de lancer Assistant Boot Camp depuis /Applications/Utilitaires tu as récupéré l'application d'ailleurs et que la version ne correspond pas à ton système (on ne voit pas pourquoi tu ferais ça mais bon).
> 
> Essaie déjà de copier Assistant Boot Camp qui est dans /Applications/Utilitaires sur le bureau et de le lancer à partir de là, pour voir. Si ton disque a des secteurs défectueux, des fois en déplaçant l'application ça peut la faire remarcher.


Non cela ne marche pas il y a ecrit "Impossible d’ouvrir l’application « Boot Camp Assistant », car elle est peut-être endommagée ou incomplète"


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Février 2020)

Ça c'est une info, ça veut dire que l'application est vérolée. Il y a d'autres choses qui dysfonctionnent dans ton système ? M'est avis que ce serait pas mal de réinstaller le système, sans écraser tes données utilisateur. Pour cela, démarrer sur la partition recovery avec les touches cmd+r maintenues enfoncées au démarrage, puis choisir dans la fenêtre des Utilitaires qui s'affiche la deuxième option, "Réinstaller macOS".

Cela va avoir pour effet d'écraser cet Assistant Boot Camp vérolé par un Assistant Boot Camp opérationnel entre autres choses.


----------



## Diyantre (28 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ça c'est une info, ça veut dire que l'application est vérolée. Il y a d'autres choses qui dysfonctionnent dans ton système ? M'est avis que ce serait pas mal de réinstaller le système, sans écraser tes données utilisateur. Pour cela, démarrer sur la partition recovery avec les touches cmd+r maintenues enfoncées au démarrage, puis choisir dans la fenêtre des Utilitaires qui s'affiche la deuxième option, "Réinstaller macOS".
> 
> Cela va avoir pour effet d'écraser cet Assistant Boot Camp vérolé par un Assistant Boot Camp opérationnel entre autres choses.


est ce que cela va effacer mes données Genre telechargement; les document ou les fichiers ? Parce que j'ai des fichiers important


----------



## sinbad21 (28 Février 2020)

Diyantre a dit:


> est ce que cela va effacer mes données Genre telechargement; les document ou les fichiers ? Parce que j'ai des fichiers important


Non.


----------



## Diyantre (28 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Non.


D'accord merci


----------



## Diyantre (28 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Non.


En etes vous sur ?


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2020)

Diyantre a dit:


> En etes vous sur ?


Si tu venais plus souvent dans les forums, tu n'aurais pas à poser cette question. Par défaut, une réinstallation de macOS par-dessus une version en cours ne touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels, uniquement que les fichiers système. Ton problème est lié à la base avec des fichiers système corrompus ce qui fait que tu ne peux pas lancer Assistant Boot Camp.

Pour le coup, ça remettra tout d'aplomb mais ne garantira pas que tu pourras installer Windows, car on ne sait pas si tu as suivi le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...que la taille réservée est bien le minimum demandé en fonction de l'âge de ton Mac, qu'il reste au minimum entre 15/20 Go de libre pour que ta version de macOS puisse fonctionner correctement. Sinon, tu as cette alternative... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...que j'utilise aussi bien dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt.


----------

